# Error message after update



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

I received the 066D update for my HR23-700 this morning.. I turned on my son's H25 this afternoon and it shows this message..

SAT A (101) ODD TXP 13V

What do I have to do to fix this, or is it a tech service type of thing..

Thank You..


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

PK6301;3208622 said:


> I received the 066D update for my HR23-700 this morning.. I turned on my son's H25 this afternoon and it shows this message..
> 
> SAT A (101) ODD TXP 13V
> 
> ...


Typically that message means their is a problem with the satellite cable or coax connector. I wouldn't think that update would have anything to do with it though I could be wrong. try swapping the two receiver locations if you can and see if the hr23 now has the error message instead.


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

After a discussion with tech support.. It came down to operator error.. when the TV turned on I never noticed that it was tuned to channel 9501..

Silly me, I would have never thought the receiver was tuned to that channel..


----------

